# HST - Hypertrophy Specific Training - anyone doing it??



## dugger

I have been training for 20+ years and now I read of another "miracle" "Science based" method...Basically it uses low sets, whole body workouts 3 times per week and changes the rep range 15, 10 , 5 every 2 weeks with a week off after 6-8 weeks (called a strategic de-conditioning week). To me it smacks of the shampoo adverts - "now here comes the science bit!".. but so much of modern marketing does and we've had it in BB for years with the different proteins -which are all just whey from milk in slightly different form - enzymes etc.

Anyway before I give it a go - is anyone seriously big doing this out there?


----------



## Fatstuff

i think so long as u train ur ass off in a balanced and sensible way then the rest is down to diet and peds lol


----------



## dugger

Fatstuff said:


> i think so long as u train ur ass off in a balanced and sensible way then the rest is down to diet and peds lol


I agree - but I fancy a change. I checked out the HST website and thought "psuedo science" - but some of it made sense. Now I would like someone who doing it to show me the results. I got the website off another thread but the guy who was sold on it was pretty new to BB from what I could tell.. You know how it is.. seems like every week I go into the gym and some squirty teenager tells me I'm doing every thing wrong and that mens health, or his brother who's an olympic sprinter, or a German scientist has told him that such and such is the new thing. I always say "yeh!? - how big is the German scientist/your brother?" and they always say "ohh well, er, he only just started but he's gonna be massive!"


----------



## Fatstuff

Mate, u look like u been in the game a while, give it a go you will soon know if it's working or not. U can then share it with us lol


----------



## dtlv

I've been training on and off for twenty years and share that kind of skepticism... but HST, for me anyway, has been fantastic and one of the best short duration bodybuilding routines I use, and the theory behind it does make sense to me.

What I find ironic about it though is it is designed to maximise hypertrophy and not worry too much about strength gain, but to do the routine properly after eight weeks you should be coming away with new 5, 10 and 15 rep maximums in every exercise you use, and soem new one rep maxes too depending on how you approach the last two weeks.

When following it I prefer to alternate A and B whole body routines rather than to just repeat the same one... I also like to slightly shift the emphasis between each workout, still keeping them both full body routines but one day more emphasis on 'pushing' exercises and the other day more emphasis on 'pulling'.


----------



## dugger

Fatstuff said:


> Mate, u look like u been in the game a while, give it a go you will soon know if it's working or not. U can then share it with us lol


OK - starting Thursday (that's - tomorrow oh sh*t), I'll start my HST plan... I'll post my stats, the plan, my diet (which is rubbish - I just eat when hungry - which is pretty much constantly) and do a journal... but if I am to be the guinea pig I need some scientific observation - so are you up for following it and if so I'll have to "friend" you.


----------



## Fatstuff

dugger said:


> OK - starting Thursday (that's - tomorrow oh sh*t), I'll start my HST plan... I'll post my stats, the plan, my diet (which is rubbish - I just eat when hungry - which is pretty much constantly) and do a journal... but if I am to be the guinea pig I need some scientific observation - so are you up for following it and if so I'll have to "friend" you.


Lol, I can't offer scientific observation but I shall pop in and have a butchers 'friend' :lol:


----------



## dtlv

In response to the PM asking me for my HST routine, this is the most recent one I did;

*Workout A*

Deadlift (2 sets)

Front Squat (1 set)

Lunges (1 set)

Standing Calf raise (1 set)

Weighted Dips (2 sets)

Weighted Pullups (2 sets)

Overhead Press (2 sets)

Bentover Laterals (1 set)

EZ Curls (1 set)

EZ Overhead triceps extensions (1 set)

*Workout B*

ATG Squats (2 sets)

Romanian Deadlift (1 set)

Leg Curl (1 set)

Single leg calf raise (1 set)

Powercleans (1 set)

Bench press (2 sets)

Bentover Row (2 sets)

Upright Row (2 sets)

Weighted Chins (1 set)

CGP (1 set)

Sets are working sets, warm up sets also done on most exercises.


----------



## Zangief

Dtlv74 said:


> In response to the PM asking me for my HST routine, this is the most recent one I did;
> 
> *Workout A*
> 
> Deadlift (2 sets)
> 
> Front Squat (1 set)
> 
> Lunges (1 set)
> 
> Standing Calf raise (1 set)
> 
> Weighted Dips (2 sets)
> 
> Weighted Pullups (2 sets)
> 
> Overhead Press (2 sets)
> 
> Bentover Laterals (1 set)
> 
> EZ Curls (1 set)
> 
> EZ Overhead triceps extensions (1 set)
> 
> *Workout B*
> 
> ATG Squats (2 sets)
> 
> Romanian Deadlift (1 set)
> 
> Leg Curl (1 set)
> 
> Single leg calf raise (1 set)
> 
> Powercleans (1 set)
> 
> Bench press (2 sets)
> 
> Bentover Row (2 sets)
> 
> Upright Row (2 sets)
> 
> Weighted Chins (1 set)
> 
> CGP (1 set)
> 
> Sets are working sets, warm up sets also done on most exercises.


Nice one


----------



## dugger

Dtlv74 said:


> In response to the PM asking me for my HST routine, this is the most recent one I did;
> 
> *Workout A*
> 
> Deadlift (2 sets)
> 
> Front Squat (1 set)
> 
> Lunges (1 set)
> 
> Standing Calf raise (1 set)
> 
> Weighted Dips (2 sets)
> 
> Weighted Pullups (2 sets)
> 
> Overhead Press (2 sets)
> 
> Bentover Laterals (1 set)
> 
> EZ Curls (1 set)
> 
> EZ Overhead triceps extensions (1 set)
> 
> *Workout B*
> 
> ATG Squats (2 sets)
> 
> Romanian Deadlift (1 set)
> 
> Leg Curl (1 set)
> 
> Single leg calf raise (1 set)
> 
> Powercleans (1 set)
> 
> Bench press (2 sets)
> 
> Bentover Row (2 sets)
> 
> Upright Row (2 sets)
> 
> Weighted Chins (1 set)
> 
> CGP (1 set)
> 
> Sets are working sets, warm up sets also done on most exercises.


I have read through the HST web site but have a few questions.

1. In the weeks 7-8 it looks like it is using very high weight 2 rep eccentric excercises.. Is this right?> Can you shed any light? On their sample chart we have neg 2rm for that section...?

2. How do you establish maximums without knackering yourself for the workout?

3. Is the maximum for the start of each 2 week segment or what you end up lifting at end of 2 weeks.?

4. It seems that you add weight throughout each 2 week seg... HOw do you personally do this?

I will send you friend request too and if you can help it would be good. Going to the gym in couple hrs - hoping to have some sort of HST plan to go with!


----------



## tombsc

How's this going. I've also just started an HST-type routine, although not following the instructions to the letter.


----------



## xpower

Using some of the principles myself @ the moment,but I train 3 days on the run so 3 full body workouts was out for me.

Upper/lower/upper is what I do.

Just going into the 2x10 phase(doing 3 weeks 2x10 & 3x5)

really enjoying it so far


----------



## dugger

I have changed my routine from the set HST one to a one week cycle. I do 1 week at 15, 10 , 5 respectively instead of the websites 2 weeks. It means I exhaust muscles once per week while hitting muscles with HST principles at same time... It's brilliant!


----------



## 9inchesofheaven

I don't get this.

You use a weight that is, say, 20lbs lighter than your 15, 10, or 5 rep max, and build it back up to your maximum by the end of each second week stint. So if you're benching 220 for 10 reps as a max, you start with 200 and build to 220 over the two week period. Sounds fine, until I read this on the HST website:



> • Sets will be limited to 1-2 per exercise. There is no problem with a single set per body part as long as it is a *maximum effort* and/or the rep tempo and form is strictly controlled or the weight is extremely heavy preventing further sets.


But you're not going to hit *maximum effort* on your ten reps with 200lbs when you max out with 220lbs... Do you go above the ten reps? Do you train to failure on HST or not? I thought you did every two weeks, but the above contradicts that.

Da fvck?


----------

